# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بازار کار مهندسی شیمی

## ali9331

سلام به همه دوستان
تا یک ماه دیگه زمان انتخاب رشته میرسه و انشالله داوطلبان رهسپار دانشگاه خوب  میشند .
از دوستان میخوام در مورد این رشته و هم چنین در مورد بازار کار اون توضیح بدهند .

----------


## aitin73

> سلام به همه دوستان
> تا یک ماه دیگه زمان انتخاب رشته میرسه و انشالله داوطلبان رهسپار دانشگاه خوب  میشند .
> از دوستان میخوام در مورد این رشته و هم چنین در مورد بازار کار اون توضیح بدهند .


سلام
مهدسی شیمی ک استاد ما میگه بهتره اسمشو بزاریم مهندسی فرایند ها ک خوب میگه چون ما دروس ک مختص درس شیمی باشه خیلی کم پاس میکنیم .همه دروس  محاسباتی  و مفهومی از مهندسی اند نه شیمی و فقط فرمول نویسی.
رشته ای بسیار کار بردی هست و تو هر کارخانه ای حتما تعدادی مهندسی شیمی هست.
گرایش ها:

    مهندسی فرایند
    مهندسی ترموسنتیک
    مهندسی کاتالیست
    مهندسی نانو
    مهندسی صنایع پالایش
    مهندسی صنایع پتروشیمی
    مهندسی صنایع گاز
    مهندسی پلیمر
    مهندسی صنایع غذایی
    مهندسی صنایع سلولزی
    مهندسی صنایع شیمیایی معدنی
    مهندسی طراحی فرایندهای صنایع نفت
    مهندسی بیوتکنولوژی
    مهندسی داروسازی
    مهندسی ایمنی بهداشت ومحیط زیست hse
    مهندسی مخازن هیدروکربوری
    بیوتکنولوژی
    مهندسی هسته ای
    مهندسی مهمات و تسلیحات
    ....
بازار کارشم ک ب نظر من باید بعد ارشد و حتی دکترا بفکرش باشی ولی بدون بعد دکترا هم میتونی هیت علمی شی و با امکانات خود دانشکاه و نیروی دانشجوهات سفارش بگیری از کارخانجات و کار و تحقیق کنی ک خیلیم در امدش عالیه

----------


## پاییزان

شیمی گرایش دارویی بازار کارش چه طوری؟می شه در مورد این رشته توضیح بدین.

----------


## ali493

> سلام
> مهدسی شیمی ک استاد ما میگه بهتره اسمشو بزاریم مهندسی فرایند ها ک خوب میگه چون ما دروس ک مختص درس شیمی باشه خیلی کم پاس میکنیم .همه دروس  محاسباتی  و مفهومی از مهندسی اند نه شیمی و فقط فرمول نویسی.
> رشته ای بسیار کار بردی هست و تو هر کارخانه ای حتما تعدادی مهندسی شیمی هست.
> گرایش ها:
> 
>     مهندسی فرایند
>     مهندسی ترموسنتیک
>     مهندسی کاتالیست
>     مهندسی نانو
> ...


سلام 
چند سوال داشتم.........
1-شما بر چه اساسی مهندسی شیمی را انتخاب کردید ؟ یعنی علاقه به چی داشتید که مهندسی شیمی را انتخاب کردید؟
2- اینکه میگن مهندسی شیمی خیلی شبیه به مکانیک تا چه حد درسته؟
3- من رتبم به شکلی که نمی تونم مکانیک شریف رو انتخاب کنم اما مهندسی شیمی شریف رو میتونم
به نظر شما بین مهندسی شیمی شریف و مکانیک تهران
 بهتره کدومش رو انتخاب کتم؟

----------


## artim

*من یه چیزی بگم فقط ده درصد از فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاهی سر رشته خودشون کار میکنن بقیه اصلا کارشون به رشتتون ربط نداره یا اگه داره خیلی کم مربوطه
پس زیاد درگیر این چیزا نباشین البته بیشتر کشور ما اینجوریه*

----------


## LAZAR

سمت رشته های مهندسی شیمی و نفت نرید
اشباع اشاع شده
حقوقش هم پایینه(البته هرکسی یه دیدی نسبت به حقوق داره) در صورت کارمند دولت بودن
شرکتای خصوصی هم یکم بهتر

----------


## T!G3R

*وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر 
هر  كارخانه تولیدی اعم از كوچك یا بزرگ نیاز به یك مهندس شیمی دارد. چرا كه  تقریبا در تمام فرآیندهای نوین از مواد شیمیایی استفاده می‌كنند و در حقیقت  رشد شگرف صنعت در قرن گذشته تا حدود زیادی مدیون مهندسی شیمی بوده است. به  همین دلیل در كشورهای صنعتی این رشته اهمیت ویژه‌ای دارد. تا جایی كه  میزان تولید و مصرف اسید سولفوریك یك كشور را ، شاخص گستردگی صنایع آن كشور  می‌دانند. چون اسید سولفوریك در صنایع شیمیایی كار برد بسیاری دارد و مصرف  آن در هر كشور نشانگر گستردگی صنایع شیمیایی و در نهایت كل صنعت آن كشور  است. 

رشته  مهندسی شیمی در كشور ما نیز یكی از رشته‌های مهم و پركاربرد می‌باشد. چرا  كه ما به عنوان یك كشور نفت‌خیز برای استخراج، پالایش ، انتقال نفت و  همچنین برای تبدیل نفت به فرآورده‌های شیمیایی كه دارای ارزش افزوده بسیار  زیادی هستند، نیاز به تخصص مهندسین شیمی داریم. 

فعالیت در دو بخش مهم صنعت تنها منحصر به مهندسین شیمی می‌شود. یعنی تنها یك مهندس شیمی می‌تواند در یكی از این دو بخش فعالیت داشته باشد كه این دو بخش عبارتند از: 

الف ) طراحی راكتورها ؛  به عبارت دیگر دستگاههایی كه در آنها واكنش‌های شیمیایی اتفاق می‌افتد.  مثل راكتورهای صنعت پتروشیمی كه در آنها از تركیب دو یا چند ماده ، ماده  جدید به وجود می‌آید. 

ب ) طراحی دستگاههایی كه به جداسازی مواد می‌پردازند.  برای مثال نفت خام، مخلوط پیچیده‌ای است كه از تركیب مواد بسیاری تشكیل  شده است و به همین دلیل به صورت اولیه قابل استفاده نمی‌باشد. بلكه باید  تجزیه شده و از آن نفت سفید، گازوئیل، بنزین، مازوت و ... به دست بیاید.  كار فوق توسط دستگاه تقطیر انجام می‌گیرد كه طراحی آن بر عهده مهندسین شیمی  است. البته فرآیند جداسازی منحصر به تقطیر نیست بلكه انواع و اقسام تحولات  را داریم كه در آن تحولات، جداسازی مواد انجام می‌گیرد مثل استخراج مایع  از مایع ،‌دستگاه جذب سطحی ، لیچینگ و موارد متعدد دیگر. 

به عبارت  دیگر مهندس شیمی دستگاههایی را طراحی می‌كند كه در آنها واكنش‌های شیمیایی و  یا فرآیند جداسازی انجام می‌گیرد كه البته محصول هر یك از دستگاههای فوق  ارزش افزوده بسیار زیادی دارد.

صنایع شیمیایی نه تنها باعث افزایش  سرمایه و بهبود وضعیت اقتصادی یك كشور می‌شود بلكه در ایجاد بازار كار نیز  بسیار موثر است. برای مثال با ایجاد هر شغلی در صنعت پتروشیمی حدود بیست  شغل در صنایع پایین‌دستی و وابسته به وجود می‌آید. در این میان مهندسین  شیمی به عنوان گردانندگان این صنایع نقش بسیار مهمی دارند. در واقع اگر در  كشور ما سرمایه‌گذاری صنعتی زیاد شود، جامعه به شدت نیاز به مهندس شیمی  دارد، چون علاوه بر صنایع نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی ، همه كارخانه‌ها از جمله  كارخانه‌های سیمان، سرامیك، صنایع غذایی و حتی نیروگاهها به مهندس شیمی  نیاز دارند.*

----------


## artim

> سمت رشته های مهندسی شیمی و نفت نرید
> اشباع اشاع شده
> حقوقش هم پایینه(البته هرکسی یه دیدی نسبت به حقوق داره) در صورت کارمند دولت بودن
> شرکتای خصوصی هم یکم بهتر


مهندسی نفت بورسیه بده که کسی سمتش نره؟
اقا حیفه بچه ها گمراه  شن

----------


## darkman

> مهندسی نفت بورسیه بده که کسی سمتش نره؟
> اقا حیفه بچه ها گمراه  شن


بورسیش ک خوبه ولی فک کنم وزیر اعلام کرد دیگه برعکس گذشته تعهدی واسه استخدام ندارن

----------


## LAZAR

> مهندسی نفت بورسیه بده که کسی سمتش نره؟
> اقا حیفه بچه ها گمراه  شن


شما رشتت چیه عزیزم؟؟
بازار کار چه ربطی به بورسیه داره؟؟
مگه همه بورسیه میشن-حالا کسی بورسیه بشه مکه قراره چی بشه؟؟
در ضمن بورسیه فقط مخصوص دانشگاه صنعت نفت آهواز هستش که بچه ها میتونن 
با استفاده از اون به شرکت هایی مثل مناطق نفت خیز راه پیدا کنن
که بازم حقوق بالایی نداره چون با تجربه طرف کار دارن نه مدرکش

----------


## artim

> شما رشتت چیه عزیزم؟؟
> بازار کار چه ربطی به بورسیه داره؟؟
> مگه همه بورسیه میشن-حالا کسی بورسیه بشه مکه قراره چی بشه؟؟
> در ضمن بورسیه فقط مخصوص دانشگاه صنعت نفت آهواز هستش که بچه ها میتونن 
> با استفاده از اون به شرکت هایی مثل مناطق نفت خیز راه پیدا کنن
> که بازم حقوق بالایی نداره چون با تجربه طرف کار دارن نه مدرکش


شما گفتی رشته نفت سراغش نرین
این اشتباهه بورسیه های نفت خوبن اتفاقا سراغش برن بچه ها

----------


## LAZAR

> شما گفتی رشته نفت سراغش نرین
> این اشتباهه بورسیه های نفت خوبن اتفاقا سراغش برن بچه ها


خودت یبار دیگه جوابت به منو بخون
من دیگه حرفی ندارم
حیف این بچه ها که 4 تا از امثال شما بخوان گمراهشون کنن

----------


## artim

> خودت یبار دیگه جوابت به منو بخون
> من دیگه حرفی ندارم
> حیف این بچه ها که 4 تا از امثال شما بخوان گمراهشون کنن


باشه شما فکر کن درست میگی
جالبه تا میگی اشتباهه بهشون بر میخوره
شما علامه دهر 
بحثی ندارم با شما

----------


## پاییزان

> شیمی گرایش دارویی بازار کارش چه طوری؟می شه در مورد این رشته توضیح بدین.



کسی اطلاعی نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------

